

The 4 year old Linux kernel hacker - anw
https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=690b0543a813b0ecfc51b0374c0ce6c8275435f0

======
KiDD
And all the letters lived happily ever after.

